# ~Pics~ New brushes 188 & 191 ~Pics~



## MacVirgin (Sep 6, 2006)

***These pics are not mine! they are curtesy of the lovely miss: Salsabelle1983. I asked if i could borrow these to show.** If you are around here; Thank you!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 
O.k on with the show 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





188 (mini skunk if you like) & 191 brush (paint brush)






(Comparison) 188 next to the lovely 187 brush




*Edit to post smaller pics*


Hope you girls enjoy these too. That mini skunk brush will be mine!! mwuahahahahaha!!!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 6, 2006)

i liiike the #188~! will be getting that one =D thanks for sharing MacVirgin!!


----------



## dreamqueen (Sep 6, 2006)

*squeals*  Thanks so much!  I can't wait to get both of them!!!!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Sep 6, 2006)

I like the 188! Before, I thought the mini duo fibre brush will have a shorter handle than the 187.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 6, 2006)

i havent even tried the 187 yet... its so hard trying to save up 42 bucks without spending it first!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_i havent even tried the 187 yet... its so hard trying to save up 42 bucks without spending it first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HAHA...me either.  It's either spend the $42 on the brush or on 3 eyeshadows...needless to say, I went with the shadows


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Sep 6, 2006)

*Does anyone know how much the 188 costs?  I couldn't find it on the website*





 .


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ycorrea05* 
_*Does anyone know how much the 188 costs?  I couldn't find it on the website*





 ._

 
it hasnt been released quite yet. its coming out with the studio mist collection (i think) and i believe i read somewhere that it is $36??? but i could be wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth some!


----------



## trisha (Sep 6, 2006)

im not *sure* on the retail price in the UK but they cost me £8.75 on SPC so they should retail at £25 in the UK x


----------



## BlahWah (Sep 6, 2006)

Oooh, I've gotta get my hands on that pretty one!  No more big splotches of blush either - yay!


----------



## MissMarley (Sep 6, 2006)

is the 188 permanent?


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_is the 188 permanent?_

 
i believe it is


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Sep 6, 2006)

I thought i was alone in thinking that the 187 is far too big to apply blusher neatly and in the right amount of surface area, this new brush will be great!!


----------



## devin (Sep 6, 2006)

very nice! thanks for posting!


----------



## roxybc (Sep 6, 2006)

Oooh, I NEED the mini skunk brush, but what is the other "paint" brush supposed to be used for???


----------



## Lalli (Sep 6, 2006)

oooooooooo i want i want! whens it coming out


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Oooh, I NEED the mini skunk brush, but what is the other "paint" brush supposed to be used for???_

 
don't know for shure but i think it's to aply the new Studio mist foundation or any foundation for that matter.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ycorrea05* 
_HAHA...me either.  It's either spend the $42 on the brush or on 3 eyeshadows...needless to say, I went with the shadows 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
187 is so worth it though


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 6, 2006)

i just can't stop looking at that cute mini skunk brush. Hope it gets here soon


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks for posting i  really like the 188


----------



## trisha (Sep 7, 2006)

i;m gona use them both today so i'll give you guys feedback later! x


----------



## MacIsMyCrack (Sep 7, 2006)

ooh the 188 looks lovely!!! My problem is that blushes don't show up very pigmented on me so that's why I never got the 187 but I think the 188 would work better for me. Yay! Can't wait! When do these come out?


----------



## trisha (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacIsMyCrack* 
_ooh the 188 looks lovely!!! My problem is that blushes don't show up very pigmented on me so that's why I never got the 187 but I think the 188 would work better for me. Yay! Can't wait! When do these come out?_

 
i think late Sept/Oct here iirc!


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacIsMyCrack* 
_ooh the 188 looks lovely!!! My problem is that blushes don't show up very pigmented on me so that's why I never got the 187 but I think the 188 would work better for me. Yay! Can't wait! When do these come out?_

 

I have the same problem with blushes, they don't show up very pigmented on me either. why do you believe that the #188 will be different?


----------



## princess (Sep 7, 2006)

Looks like I will be getting the 188 instead of the 187.


----------



## NJDes (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the post. It looks like I might have to pick up the 188. I can't wait until it comes out.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NJDes* 
_It looks like I might have to pick up the 188. I can't wait until it comes out._

 
Me too!!


----------



## Eemaan (Sep 7, 2006)

the 191 looks an oddity doesnt it. loving the mini skunk


----------



## user79 (Sep 7, 2006)

The mini skunk looks good! It would be awesome for highlighting.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_The mini skunk looks good! It would be awesome for highlighting._

 
Exactly! and also for all those areas of the face for where you might find the 187 just to big/wide for is


----------



## msburgundy (Sep 7, 2006)

the 188 is the first MAC product I am looking forward to for a couple months now!  I can't wait, the 187 is just too big for my cheeks.  188 will be perfect for blush and I can keep 187 for foundation, yay!


----------



## tinkerbelle (Sep 7, 2006)

I must have the 188.LOL


----------



## veilchen (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks so much for the pics!!

I *so* have to get the mini skunk, it looks so cute!


----------



## jacqdingle (Sep 9, 2006)

what can you say about he 109 brush?is it worth getting? i already have the 187, which i am loving ight now, but i am thinking of the 109?whatchathink?
p.s. please share your info. on MAC fix+...is it worth the hype?
big thanks...


----------



## trisha (Sep 9, 2006)

well loving the mini skunk for blush and shimmer powders (using the 187 more for face powder and bronzer now!) and the 191 paint brush is fab for foundation! im not too fond of the 190 cos its too big & floppy but the 191 is nice & firm and presses the fndt into the skin nicely rather than just letting it "sit" there! x


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 9, 2006)

ahh looks like i'm gonna be getting the 188 now!!


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Sep 9, 2006)

i will defniintely be getting the 188, might help finally push me into getting the 187.


----------



## Ella_ (Sep 10, 2006)

I havent go the 187 yet, Im getting it this week. But I think I may get the 188 as well.

Roughly how wide is the diameter of the 188?


----------



## Sophia84 (Sep 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 
_well loving the mini skunk for blush and shimmer powders (using the 187 more for face powder and bronzer now!) and the 191 paint brush is fab for foundation! im not too fond of the 190 cos its too big & floppy but the 191 is nice & firm and presses the fndt into the skin nicely rather than just letting it "sit" there! x_

 

So Trish the #191 it's firm like Stila's #27? Is it bigger than #27 too?


----------



## neotrad (Sep 11, 2006)

I will definitely buy the #188 brush!!! It looks just perfect since I feel #187 is a little too big for applying a blush product on my cheek.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 13, 2006)

oOOH! Why do we have to wait forever to get it?! A month seems like a year. I am interested to try the 191, I wasnt too impressed with the 190.
I really want the 187 but I have a friend who has it and she doesnt like it much, Im thinking I will wait for the 188 and get the 182 for the mean time cause I dont own a Kabuki.


----------



## trisha (Sep 14, 2006)

the 188 is wicked for intense blush/highlighter using pigments! me & my friend were trying some looks out for a photoshoot with a look similar to the visual for Rockoco (sp?) and it worked a treat!


----------



## amy_forster (Sep 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trisha* 
_im not *sure* on the retail price in the UK but they cost me £8.75 on SPC so they should retail at £25 in the UK x_

 
Whats SPC mean? I'm guessing staff pro card or something.


----------



## ishtarchick (Sep 14, 2006)

i thought the new stippling brush was supposed to have a short handle?  *confused*


----------



## noteventherain (Sep 14, 2006)

eeeeeeeeee I've been dreaming of a mini #187 for some time now!  *crosses one off on list of items I wish MAC would make*

THANKS FOR POSTING THIS! (haha i love how this made my day.)


----------



## aziza (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh sheessh...I adore my 187! 188 here I come! Is it LE or here to stay forever?


----------



## trisha (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amy_forster* 
_Whats SPC mean? I'm guessing staff pro card or something._

 
its the EL companies discount and stands for Staff Product Concession, we get 65% off  products from EL brands x


----------



## MargaretD (Sep 16, 2006)

The new 188 brush looks EXACTLY like my Flirt! Skunk brush that I bought at Kohls for $6. There's no way I'm buying a MAC one for $30something when it is essentially the same item.

(EL owns Flirt! too!)


----------



## mrstucker (Sep 27, 2006)

I just called my local PRO shop, and the #188 is in stock!   I'm gonna order it now - YAY!!!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ishtarchick* 
_i thought the new stippling brush was supposed to have a short handle?  *confused*_

 
There will be 2 type 187's/188 out this year. The 188 which you see in the pic above which has a regular handle just a smaller head and then there is the 197 SE which is a shorter handle which will be included in the face brush set Formal Black holiday set.

~VD


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Sep 27, 2006)

if you can get to a cco I got my 187 for $30, great deal. And I'm glad that the 129 is still my staple blush/bronzer brush.


----------



## bpumpkin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lovely pics! The mini skunk is so cute. But... what is a skunk brush good for anyway? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 *brush noob*

I have the 190 and think it's pretty good. How is the 191 supposed to be different?


----------

